# Who is the best guitar builder in the Toronto area?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...people have often suggested that it makes more sense to have a guitar built for you, and put a stop to the endless search for the perfect guitar.

i want a new strat, for example, but fender doesn't make the one i want.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

For a bolt neck guitar, why not just order everything to spec from Warmoth? That might get you what you want cheaper than having something custom built.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I think that's the way to go. You can order the parts and build it yourself or have it built by Warmoth, USACG, or B. Hefner. Hefner uses Fender blueprints, has the biggest choice of wood and neck shape options and nothing is made until you order it. It's custom made even if you put it together yourself. You could get a local luthier to do the final tweaks.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I think that's the way to go. You can order the parts and build it yourself or have it built by Warmoth, USACG, or B. Hefner. Hefner uses Fender blueprints, has the biggest choice of wood and neck shape options and nothing is made until you order it. It's custom made even if you put it together yourself. You could get a local luthier to do the final tweaks.



...VERY intriguing idea - i have already started looking into it, thanks!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The only problem with this method is you can get a dud. There are many documented cases, Warmoth guitars being totally dead, not being able to be setup right etc. etc.

Now this is just my opinion, but I'd just keep searching till I found the one instead of spending money on a crap shoot.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Warmoth used to be the king, but yes I have run into their duds. You could always hunt down older Warmoth parts, or older Chandler stuff.........


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

hmm, I noticed a Suhr for sale in the classified section. Maybe you use that as a starting base...


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> The only problem with this method is you can get a dud. There are many documented cases, Warmoth guitars being totally dead, not being able to be setup right etc. etc.
> 
> Now this is just my opinion, but I'd just keep searching till I found the one instead of spending money on a crap shoot.


Well, I'd have to agree with most of that. You don't get to try before you buy and I have always sworn I'd never buy a guitar without playing it first.

However, I would'nt blame Warmoth in particular, since duds appear in any guitar makers line. It's a crap shoot for both the buyer and the builder to some extent. Some of those Warmoth duds are also the result of less than well informed decisions made by the customers. I think if someone does their research into the sonic qualities of woods, metals and electronics they can at least increase their chances of getting a good instrument to suit their needs.

In my case, I need an uber-light instrument (hollow Tele) and I know what I'm looking for is'nt already hanging somewhere (at least not under 3 or 4k), so I'm prepared to break my oath and risk it. I'm also consulting with someone who has built several guitars and can help me see around the corners.

But your right, it could still be a dud!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...still and all, i know there are at least a couple of decent, private guitar makers in the toronto area.

i'll try and get some info and post it.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Why not ask the guys at the Twelfth Fret?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

There is a guy named Brian Mascarin in Toronto that makes nice guitars. Also, the guys that used to be at the Guitar Clinic... I think they are called Peghead guitars now.

I have a guitar on order from Scott Heatley out in BC...his stuff is supposed to be excellent (I hope so  )


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Not Toronto; but fairly close by.
Try Freddys Frets in Welland.


www.freddysfrets.com


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

*Almost Local*

www.frankinsteinguitarworks.com/

Take a look at what he's doing. He has some pretty nice stuff done and, of course, will make you whatever you want aty a price that won't force you to a new mortgage.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Scottone said:


> There is a guy named Brian Mascarin in Toronto that makes nice guitars. Also, the guys that used to be at the Guitar Clinic... I think they are called Peghead guitars now.
> 
> I have a guitar on order from Scott Heatley out in BC...his stuff is supposed to be excellent (I hope so  )


...i've met brian. he has a stellar reputation. someone told me he looks after all of rik emmett's guitars. didn't know he was a builder, though. hmmmmmm....


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

You could try Joe Lado, he is in Lindsay now but he has made some fine instruments....


----------

